# Need help setting up HDTV



## maciej229 (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a activated voom receiver. I have a radio shack uhf antenna. I get the antenna to point right to the towers. I have rg-59 cable about 50 feet. When i go to check how strong the signal is i get like 89-99. But when i scan for channels i get none. Also when i tune to a channel with 99 i get a blank screen. Does anyone know what i am doing wrong.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

How do you know you are tuning to a channel that has a reading of 99? The station assigned frequency is different from its displayed channel number. The signal strength metter shows you the actual frequency being used. The displayed channel is different.


----------

